# Pfeil und Dartscheibe - sum.kern



## julian.veh (22. Dez 2010)

hi @ all
habe schon lange nicht mehr gepostet aber heute schreibe ich eine informatik klausur und da ich in der letzten zeit eher mit einem mir empfohlenem tutorial gearbeitet habe, blieb ich im Unterricht ein wenig auf der Strecke. :-[
Jedenfalls geht es um folgendes Problem. Wir sollen mit unseren vordefinierten Klassen ein Dartprogramm schreiben. Nun konnte ich es mit den whileschleifen erreichen, dass der Pfeil entweder nach unten fällt oder per mausklick in dartscheibenrichtung fliegt. jedoch nicht beides zusammen. ich hatte schon mehrere lösungsansätze, bei denen jedoch immer die kompletten aktionen geschlossen wurden.


```
//Pfeil
       meinStift.bewegeBis(10,10);  //bewegt den Stift zu den Koordinaten 10,10
       meinStift.runter();               //setzt den stift runter auf das "Papier"
       meinStift.bewegeUm(10);      //bewegt den stift um 10 pixel in die standardrichtung
       meinStift.zeichneKreis(0.2);   //..
       meinStift.hoch();                 //setzt den Stift wieder hoch.
       
       do
       {
           meinStift.runter();
           meinStift.radiere();              // stift geht in den radier modus
           meinStift.zeichneKreis(0.2);
           meinStift.bewegeUm(-10);     //bewegt den stift um -10 in standardrichtung
           meinStift.dreheUm(270);        //dreht die standardrichtung um 270 grad (gegen uhr.)
           meinStift.normal();                //radiermodus wird aufgehoben
           meinStift.hoch();                     
           meinStift.bewegeUm(1);
           meinStift.dreheUm(90);
           meinStift.runter();
           meinStift.bewegeUm(10);
           meinStift.zeichneKreis(0.2);
           meinStift.hoch();
           
           if (dieMaus.istGedrueckt())
            {
                meinStift.runter();
                meinStift.bewegeUm(10);
                meinStift.zeichneKreis(0.2);
                meinStift.runter();
                meinStift.radiere();
                meinStift.zeichneKreis(0.2);
                meinStift.bewegeUm(-10);
                meinStift.hoch();
                meinStift.bewegeUm(1);
                
            }
           
        }while(!dieMaus.doppelKlick());
```

hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.. wenn ich was nicht geschreiben habe dann sagt das einfach ich probiere dann fragen zu beantworten.
bitte helft mir
mfg julian

** vllt sollte ich nochmal kurz schreiben was die einzelnen befehle machen. kennt bestimmt keiner 
das mache ich dann mit den dingern " // "


----------



## julian.veh (22. Dez 2010)

help pls


----------



## Gast2 (22. Dez 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/107184-bluej-zeichen-dart-pfeil.html

Hm, den Thread hast du als Erledigt markiert?
Gibts noch irgendwas dass da nicht beschrieben wurde?


----------



## preachie (22. Dez 2010)

julian.veh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> heute schreibe ich eine informatik klausur


Wow, da fängst Du aber echt früh an Dich vorzubereiten :toll: Sorry, konnt ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen ;-)

So, ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich im Moment die Anforderung noch überhaupt nicht. Was soll denn bei dem Programm genau passieren?
Was passiert, wenn ich das Programm starte und einfach nichts mache? Soll der Pfeil dann (so wie es aktuell ja scheinbar passiert) nach unten fallen? Wenn ja, in welcher Geschwindigkeit?
Was soll passieren, wenn irgendwas passiert (Mausklick, Tastendruck)? Soll der Pfeil wohin fliegen? Wohin denn?

Und wo ist überhaupt hier eine Dartscheibe?

Fragen über Fragen.... ich hoffe, Du kannst sie zumindest beantworten, sonst würde ich Dir raten morgen früh eher zum Arzt zu gehen als zur Schule! (War natürlich nur ein Scherz, Blau machen gilt nicht!)


----------

